
Pavement LED strip traffic lights for smartphone users - mochtar
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/15/dutch-led-scheme-smartphone-traffic-lights-whatsapp
======
woofyman
Even if you have the green light you still need to make sure cars are yielding
to you.

